# The Tuna Vs The mackerel



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey guys whats better to include in a diet thats focussing on weight loss!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Mackrell so long as you keep track of total daily cals


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Tuna = crap

Mackerel = lovely fish high in good fat....also fun to fish for with light spinning tackle

But yeah as Joe said calories vs calories out and all that.


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

tuna love it


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Tuna is rank and not the best protein source imo. mackerel ftw!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I do love mackerel but it doesn't love me back, it gives me indigestion

so tuna for me, not quite sure about that mercury rumor going around though? before you know every thing will be contaminated


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Tuna is rank and not the best protein source imo. mackerel ftw!


 incorrect chap you will find that tuna is the better protein source rank or not


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

outlaw said:


> incorrect chap you will find that tuna is the better protein source rank or not


 Really? Do you have a amino acid profile to back this up? Not that i doubt you as i have not looked it up but i am pretty sure tuna is about as low as you can go for animal sources.


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Really? Do you have a amino acid profile to back this up? Not that i doubt you as i have not looked it up but i am pretty sure tuna is about as low as you can go for animal sources.


 im only going off ingredients on the products i use, per 100 g tuna in brine 26 grams , mackrel in sun oil 20 grams


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

outlaw said:


> im only going off ingredients on the products i use, per 100 g tuna in brine 26 grams , mackrel in sun oil 20 grams


 cant tell ya about spring water as asda aint roll backed the price round here for a bit lol


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> I do love mackerel but it doesn't love me back, it gives me indigestion
> 
> so tuna for me, not quite sure about that mercury rumor going around though? before you know every thing will be contaminated


 heard that one too ,looks like were all gonna get poisoned ....death by yellowfin :beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

outlaw said:


> im only going off ingredients on the products i use, per 100 g tuna in brine 26 grams , mackrel in sun oil 20 grams


 Ok but that is because mackerel has more fat.

I am talking about the actual amino profile of tuna its quite poor compared to most things.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Really? Do you have a amino acid profile to back this up? Not that i doubt you as i have not looked it up but i am pretty sure tuna is about as low as you can go for animal sources.


Tuna http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/finfish-and-shellfish-products/4146/2 protein score 148

Mackerel http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/finfish-and-shellfish-products/4073/2 protein score 148

So the same, but mackerel has got good fats in it, but tuna hasn't

Mackerel wins! Good nighty night!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Tuna http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/finfish-and-shellfish-products/4146/2 protein score 148
> 
> Mackerel http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/finfish-and-shellfish-products/4073/2 protein score 148
> 
> ...


 Nothing to add to that but to acknowledge i read the post


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

outlaw said:


> im only going off ingredients on the products i use, per 100 g tuna in brine 26 grams , mackrel in sun oil 20 grams


Food is not only judged on it's protein per 100g you know!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i'd rather eat mackerel over tuna any day, tuna makes me gag


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

I think ur right Joe !! Mackerel wins!


----------

